# Hermit crab hut



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2020)

Howdy.
This a piece of a log, that is in question on a site I'm a member of. I'm pretty sure I know what it is, but I need back up on the id of it.
Sanded to 220...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 3, 2020)

Reminds me of one of the hemlocks. One would think, to avoid the soft pines and hard pines for sap and pitch pocket reasons. Similar thoughts on most of the fir and spruce. So hemlock, larch, redwood group, cypress group and doug-fir group are left in the softwood group of my choices (domestically).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Reminds me of one of the hemlocks. One would think, to avoid the soft pines and hard pines for sap and pitch pocket reasons. Similar thoughts on most of the fir and spruce. So hemlock, larch, redwood group, cypress group and doug-fir group are left in the softwood group of my choices (domestically).


Bark is definitely not western larch-redwood-doug fir. maybe white fir (does it have faint smell of cat urine) Gramps call it piss fir. or maybe hemlock


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2020)

and how heavy is it? compared weight to known wood


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks more like a softwood than a hardwood to me. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Bark is definitely not western larch-redwood-doug fir. maybe white fir (does it have faint smell of cat urine) Gramps call it piss fir. or maybe hemlock


I'll check later on the smell. Its been peed and pooped in by the crab though. So it will most likely smell funny. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Reminds me of one of the hemlocks. One would think, to avoid the soft pines and hard pines for sap and pitch pocket reasons. Similar thoughts on most of the fir and spruce. So hemlock, larch, redwood group, cypress group and doug-fir group are left in the softwood group of my choices (domestically).



I'm thinking doug fir....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> and how heavy is it? compared weight to known wood



No clue. No access to a scale.
I may have to buy one just so I have one though....


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> No clue. No access to a scale.
> I may have to buy one just so I have one though....


i meant lift- and judge- light- med- heavy highly technical analysis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2020)

you might be right on doug fir looking at cross section of bark


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> i meant lift- and judge- light- med- heavy highly technical analysis


Oh, it's light weight. Maybe a pound if that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2020)

Whatever it is, its some nice old growth. Nice tight rings....


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh, it's light weight. Maybe a pound if that?


I doubt Doug fir, it is not heavy but not light.. And inside does not look right.


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 4, 2020)

You could ask the hermit crab. Just pick your moment, they get suspicious and grumpy when anyone starts to show interest in their houses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> and how heavy is it? compared weight to known wood


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2020)

I was close on the weight guess....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 6, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I was close on the weight guess....



Yeah, you was real good... How far apart are the dots on the scale platform, around an inch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Yeah, you was real good... How far apart are the dots on the scale platform, around an inch?


I can measure tomorrow for ya?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 6, 2020)

i'd bet against douglas fir also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Just a wild guess but how about 
Vacatus-hermitus-lesspithess?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks like a spruce bark or a fir


----------

